

Getting Started on the Google+ API - schlichtm
http://googleplusplatform.blogspot.com/2011/09/getting-started-on-google-api.html

======
mrshoe
Just this past week I've finally stopped checking Google+ because I only ever
saw posts from my Google employee friends. Am I the exception or the rule
here? Is Google+ getting any traction?

I prefer it to Facebook and hoped it would take off, but, based on my
anecdotal personal experience, I fear it's going the way of Buzz and Wave. If
their new platform is on a sinking ship, it's hard for me to get excited about
writing apps for it.

~~~
ary
Let's be fair though.

1) It's still in preview.

2) It has been somewhat primed with members, but has yet to reach the tipping
point where everyone wants to (or even can) try it out.

3) The feature set is almost certainly not what it will be when it goes
public.

My take on the field test is that it focused on bringing out the features most
wanted by the technical crowd, who are crucial early adopters (and people
paying attention to Google). The service will be refined until it is deemed
ready for public consumption.

Finally, as with every social network, _who_ is using it is more important
than _what_ it can do. We'll see if the "right" people take to it and bring
everyone else with them.

~~~
zizee
_1) It's still in preview._

If this is just a preview they should not have opened the gates to everyone.

 _3) The feature set is almost certainly not what it will be when it goes
public._

How is it not public now? Anyone who wants to join can get an invite. Or am I
mistaken?

I don't think these are valid excuses for google+ floundering. I think they
executed well at the start, but failed to follow through.

At the start it they were all like "Facebook is anti-privacy, we're going to
respect your privacy" and then their handling of the "real names" affair
brought the cynic out in everyone and we all saw that it wasn't a real
alternative to facebook.

~~~
morsch
Well, they might ramp up advertising when it officially starts. Maybe it's
different in other areas, but in Germany there was Chrome advertising
_everywhere_ for a while, and they might try doing the same for Plus.

Though I suppose that reeks of desperation, since a social network should kind
of advertise itself, so they might not even do it.

------
DanielRibeiro
The java api access was already published[1], however ruby will probably need
a few more minutes[2]

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/google-api-java-client/updates/list>

[2] <http://code.google.com/p/google-api-ruby-client/updates/list>

~~~
nose
There's also a PHP sample app here: <http://code.google.com/p/google-plus-php-
starter/>

~~~
ImJasonH
And Python, Obj-C, and .NET

All listed here: <http://developers.google.com/+/downloads>

------
drats
No easy way to extract the number of times something has been +1ed?

~~~
yahelc
There's an unofficial way (basically, grabbing it the same way their widget
gets it); here's a rough gist of how you do it in Python:
<https://gist.github.com/57028738e649c15c3b15>

I extract it for use in <http://SharedCount.com>

------
tdurden
This is great news. Now Googlers can use their own API to create apps for
other Googlers to interact in unique ways with eachother.

Seriously, someone else has mentioned it, but 90% of the activity I see is
from Google employees. The whole thing feels so artificial at this point. I
would be really surprised if G+ goes anywhere from here, but best of luck to
them.

------
Raphael
Well, it's a start. Kudos on using existing standards.

------
jkaljundi
Courtesy limit: 1,000 queries/day ?!

~~~
tbull007
I registered an application and put in an upgrade request, will let you know
what happens!

------
atarian
I think I was asking for too much when I wanted an app marketplace.

~~~
zerostar07
They have the chrome web store, I suspect apps will go there too.

------
sarp
Read only? Disappointed

------
grantjgordon
I'm really curious to see how they sort out making a usable API for dealing
with all the privacy settings (circles) on different posts.

------
MatthewPhillips
RESTful API from Google?

------
Tichy
Social graph?

